# Why......



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Why is it that people insist that these crab cakes are different than all the others that I have tried same with country music. After my years I've experniced in life that I don't know my own tastes. The people use met them they usually have the face an the shirt. Always say u gotta try these crab cakes! I say I don't like crab cakes! I don't like seafood! Well I've never tried these ones! No I haven't! I don't like crab cakes! Well u gotta try these! If I eat one will u shut up about them? Yes! Now see aren't they good! NO! Well why not? I don't like crab cakes! Well u ate the whole thing? I kept up my end of the deal! So u really didn't like it? NO! I told u I don't like crab cakes! Oh! It's same with country music with few exceptions. So basically u can interchange crab cakes an seafood for country music in previous conversation.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Shhhh now...and eat a crab cake while wearing your "I got crabs" t-shirt and listen to some country and chillax!!....LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

I get my seafood at Clammedy Jane's Country Crab. Her specialty is the barbecue seafood poopoo platter.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Somebody needs a bloody mary this morning.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

I went to Bloody Mary's Pork Sushi house once. Just once.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I got the shirt, but never got the face.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I guess I'm just werido that dosnt like seafood


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

maverickxxx said:


> I guess I'm just werido that dosnt like seafood


~whispering~ weirdo...LOL


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

it is is pretty common that people do not like seafood. From what I hear, the whole island or Ireland has an adversion to seafood. My mother is Irish, she hates seafood other then a little bit of fish.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Same thing here Mav with Okra. Had never ate it till I got here in Okieland where alla the real Okies eat Okra. Diff women would fix it and want me to try it. (O U aint lived (or died) till youve tried somma my Okra). Well, enough of the dang things got enough of it poured down my gullet to where I dont mind it FRIED. AINT crazy bout it yet, but its alright, if theres nothing else I like around to replace it. I et it to be polite, and they all thought I loved the stuff


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Same thing here Mav with Okra. Had never ate it till I got here in Okieland where alla the real Okies eat Okra. Diff women would fix it and want me to try it. (O U aint lived (or died) till youve tried somma my Okra). Well, enough of the dang things got enough of it poured down my gullet to where I dont mind it FRIED. AINT crazy bout it yet, but its alright, if theres nothing else I like around to replace it. I et it to be polite, and they all thought I loved the stuff


I love okra and grew up in Okie land.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

Annie Oakley fried me okra once. In Oakland.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I think all who grew up in Okieland have to love Okra. State law or something.

Yeah, but Z, didja drive yourself to Oakland IN an Oakland?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, it smoaked all the way there, so I sold it for junk and hitched back. Bet it would be worth its weight in copper now.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

zong said:


> I went to Bloody Mary's Pork Sushi house once. Just once.


Keep your POF adventures out of this.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Same thing here Mav with Okra. Had never ate it till I got here in Okieland where alla the real Okies eat Okra. Diff women would fix it and want me to try it. (O U aint lived (or died) till youve tried somma my Okra). Well, enough of the dang things got enough of it poured down my gullet to where I dont mind it FRIED. AINT crazy bout it yet, but its alright, if theres nothing else I like around to replace it. I et it to be polite, and they all thought I loved the stuff


Ugg, I tried that stuff last year at a southern bbq, that stuff is nasty. Once was good enough for me.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Fowler said:


> I love okra and grew up in Okie land.


That explains EVERYTHING !


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> That explains EVERYTHING !



Shut your crabby hole...LOL

I was born in California, and mostly raised in Oklahoma and Texas.

I'll shank you....LOL!!!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Z Guess thats why they quit nameing them Oakland, and started calling them Pontiac.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

It's the same with the fad stuff. Like energy drinks. But this one is really good! Cause they know other ones taste horrible. But this one is different. Well u should try a couple withvodka in it! I can drink a couple of anything with vodka in it! It's a default for anything that tastes bad mix it with vodka. Have u tried wheatgrass energy drink with vodka in it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

I thought vodka WAS an energy drink. When I was around 20. Now that I'm a few years older, it's changed into a sedative. a couple shots used to get me geared up for the evening. Now a couple shots will put me to sleep in the chair. I used to drink $10 worth to get ready to start serious drinking. Now 20 cents worth is a full night's activity. Almost. There's always that "taking a shower after you've had all you can drink" to look forward to.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

cindilu said:


> Ugg, I tried that stuff last year at a southern bbq, that stuff is nasty. Once was good enough for me.


Sacrilege, Cindylu, sacrilege. Repent or face the rats of grape.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I also really like well u can pick them off your half of the pizza! Or we could just get my half without them?well I like that stuff! Yea?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

crabcake pizza must be a New York thing. We got fried chicken pizza here though.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

We got all kinds of pizza here. But is a fact ny has best pizza


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

WRONG!!! Chicago's pizza is the best!! tee-hee


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Mav, you should join in on the *I want to be single the rest of my life because every woman/man is the same and I won't give anyone a chance* thread on here. You will fit right in.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

They don't even make it right


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

FarmBoyBill said:


> I think all who grew up in Okieland have to love Okra. State law or something.
> 
> Yeah, but Z, didja drive yourself to Oakland IN an Oakland?


NO IT AIN'T NO STATE LAW. We REAL Okies just got good taste is all.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

No it's not I don't want anyone. I already joined most people are really dumb an don't think before they speak


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

maverickxxx said:


> We got all kinds of pizza here. But is a fact ny has best pizza


Mav is 100% correct. NY has the best pizza (outside of Sorrento Italy that is)


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Trying to feed me Okra would be grounds for divorce.

Crabcakes on the other hand I will love you forever.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Raven12 said:


> Mav, you should join in on the *I want to be single the rest of my life because every woman/man is the same and I won't give anyone a chance* thread on here. You will fit right in.


Where is that thread at? :shrug:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

JohnnyLee said:


> Where is that thread at? :shrug:


aka Why would you want no one around. I'm only kidding with Mav.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

I tried to join the "most people are really dumb club" but they kept saying "huh?" when I was telling them my name and stuff. After I got disgusted and left, I remembered that ever since the vampire bite, I been saying what I think and thinking what I say. So, I thought I was saying it, but then I saw I was thinking it. Starting my own dumb club.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

That's a shame not liking crab cakes especially if it's effecting one's relationship. It's also a shame that yap dogs come between people. There's a rumor on the internet that bath salts mixed with vodka may enhance the palate overcoming these obstacles. Suddenly that pile on the rug becomes chocolate mousse.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Not THESE "Bath Salts"

(warning, may not be suitable for children!!)

'Bath Salts' Causing 'Excited Delirium'? | Video - ABC News


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Tommyice said:


> Mav is 100% correct. NY has the best pizza (outside of Sorrento Italy that is)


Wrong!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

I thought I had found the perfect match once. She had a huge book of questions. I had a book of answers. Unfortunately, when she would ask a question, I had no idea which answer was appropriate. I thought it would be OK, because she didn't know if the answers were right or not. My answers were not in the same order as her questions, so when she ask me "what is the relationship between styrofoam and the planet Jupiter?" and my answer was "1963 Jaguar XKE" things started to unravel quick. Next thing you know, she was asking me to leave and my answer was "1066, of course"(incidentally, 1066 is a really good answer to a lot of questions) 
Oh well. Live and learn. I guess. Sort of. Or not. Your choice.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

JohnnyLee said:


> Not THESE "Bath Salts"
> 
> (warning, may not be suitable for children!!)
> 
> 'Bath Salts' Causing 'Excited Delirium'? | Video - ABC News


Yes that's them..Appetite enhancers. You could eat the face off a yap dog and call it the best BBQ.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Crab cakes wasn't anything recent just random thought. N zong the first test for the most people r dumb club is u must be this high to enter


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Yup you've got to be pretty high to join.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

I can only get that high if I mix opiates and alcohol just like the doctor keeps recommending.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Smoke is rolling out of this thread, pass the pizza.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

zong said:


> I thought I had found the perfect match once. She had a huge book of questions. I had a book of answers. Unfortunately, when she would ask a question, I had no idea which answer was appropriate. I thought it would be OK, because she didn't know if the answers were right or not. My answers were not in the same order as her questions, so when she ask me "what is the relationship between styrofoam and the planet Jupiter?" and my answer was "1963 Jaguar XKE" things started to unravel quick. Next thing you know, she was asking me to leave and my answer was "1066, of course"(incidentally, 1066 is a really good answer to a lot of questions)
> Oh well. Live and learn. I guess. Sort of. Or not. Your choice.


For me 1963 Jaguar *XKE is a good response to any question!

* E Type


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Idk apparently people think I'm Sam I am


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Smoke is rolling out of this thread, pass the pizza.


Know what would be cool right now? Cheetos and Slurpees. Maybe Zong will drive out and get us some.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> Know what would be cool right now? Cheetos and Slurpees. Maybe Zong will drive out and get us some.


When I read your comment I giggled out loud...LOL


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Raven12 said:


> Know what would be cool right now? Cheetos and Slurpees. Maybe Zong will drive out and get us some.


That's why Chester Cheetah is ALWAYS wearing sunglasses! :dance:


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Do u know why I pulled u guys or? Littering an littering an littering an smoking the reefer


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm freaking out, man!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

maverickxxx said:


> Do u know why I pulled u guys or? Littering an littering an littering an smoking the reefer


Meow what?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

maverickxxx said:


> Do u know why I pulled u guys or? Littering an littering an littering an smoking the reefer


That's nice.





Did you bring any snacks?


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I can hear my hair growing


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll have a liter of cola


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

maverickxxx said:


> I can hear my hair growing


That's Ravens hair...LOL


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Look at that ceiling. Look at that ceiling. Have you guys seen the ceiling?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

U guys talk about bath salts. Alla the hip ones here are doing formalahyde. The guys say ital get u stiff.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

FarmBoyBill said:


> U guys talk about bath salts. Alla the hip ones here are doing formalahyde. The guys say ital get u stiff.


Does this napkin smell like chloroform?


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I do not like green eggs n ham


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

maverickxxx said:


> I do not like green eggs n ham


Then here have a shot of this bath salt vodka spritzer. If the toothpick from the umbrella breaks off cleaning the ham no worries. I got a vanilla bean soaking in theis jar here we can use to fix the umbrella. Please try to remember you are not the candyman only he can eat the dishes.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]-DMdo1-yMxM[/youtube]


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I am like the Indian crying on the side of the highway watching those perfectly good flower pots be destroyed. that message was more powerful than the egg in the frying pan during the Reagan years lol
[YOUTUBE]3FtNm9CgA6U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

OH CRAP! I had 3 brains on drugs this morning (with toast and hash browns)!!!

Does that make me a zombie???

LOL!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Three chicks you'll never get to date lol.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

All this time I'm assuming everybody has heard that after the Miami canibal on bath salts another man on bath salts walked into a restraunt and then threatened to eat the officers when they had to arrest him.
Bath Salts Drug Strikes Again As Miami Man Tries To Bite Police (VIDEO) | Global Grind


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

But wait Maverick ...wait! You haven't tried MY crabcakes!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Gramma that thing is just creepy. lol


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Did u get those crabs from cb s giant people?


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

GrammasCabin said:


> But wait Maverick ...wait! You haven't tried MY crabcakes!!


Oh my, I'm in love...

Love King Crab... I don't know what they pay them guys that go out to get them but it's worth every penny... Man what a feast...

For a special treat while back I went to a very fancy steakhouse and had the king crab claws appetizer... A chunk of the best tasting crab as big as your fist... My oh my...


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Did you know that you can't get fresh seafood in Bonaire? The whole reef surrounding the island is national park.

Great diving, fantastic snorkeling, but the food--meh.

Yum, fried okra, YUM, seafood, YUM! Raw oysters!

Yummy, YUM, YUM! A man that doesn't need drugs to get started!:happy2:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

NewGround... I do love King crab, but frankly it doesn't compare to Dungeness in my book. Oooh. Now I know what I'm having for dinner on Sunday night...!!! If you haven't already, give it a try!!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Why wait until Sunday night?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

I never wait til Sunday night. What are we talking about, anyway?? No matter. I don't wait for it, til Sunday night. I think. Or not. I think you guys need to buy me dinner. Sunday night.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Grammas pics are always so cool. I would be in heaven if I had that giant crab in my kitchen.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey, how about a giant robot cockroach instead? seems like that would work for you. Respectfully, Z. Ong


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

It depends. Does it have a remote?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Raven12 said:


> Why wait until Sunday night?


LOL, because I'm intrinsically lazy.... getting a fresh crab means having to drive into town, which means having to get town-presentable. I'm heading into town on Sunday for other errands already, so Sunday works for me.

Plus I already had a bacon/avocado/tomato/lettuce/onion/sprout sammich for dinner.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

Giant robot cockroaches always have a remote.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Raeven said:


> LOL, because I'm intrinsically lazy.... getting a fresh crab means having to drive into town, which means having to get town-presentable. I'm heading into town on Sunday for other errands already, so Sunday works for me.
> 
> Plus I already had a bacon/avocado/tomato/lettuce/onion/sprout sammich for dinner.


Now that sounds down right good right there.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't do the "but you'll like THIS KIND" battle anymore.

Last week a new coworker tried to get me to eat some of her candy. I told her, "Thanks, but I can't eat that, it burns my mouth." She pouted (seriously, she's like 50) and said, "You're going to hurt my feelings if you don't eat some." Then she pushed the bag toward me, thinking, for some crazy reason, that that would change my mind. I raised an eyebrow and said (in a very sarcastic, I-couldn't-care-less voice), "I'm sorry." 

She stared at me, and I stared back at her, and she looked totally shocked when she realized that I REALLY wasn't going to eat any of her candy. Apparently telling other people that they're responsible for her _feelings_ usually gets her her way?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Raeven said:


> LOL, because I'm intrinsically lazy.... getting a fresh crab means having to drive into town, which means having to get town-presentable.


Town-presentable? Rae! Jump in the truck. Just do it.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh, and don't forget to pick up enough for the rest of us. :happy2:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, Raven, I know, I should have... even though at that moment I looked like something better left in the garden with a stick stuck up its back... 

I should mention that "town presentable" basically means putting on a bra -- which then means I have to weigh the annoyance of bra-wearing against the pleasure of crab-eating. Crab-eating would ALWAYS win out in that scenario -- except just after I've had a bacon/avocado/tomato/lettuce/onion/sprout sammich for dinner!

Hey, it's Sunday!!

Sadly when I posted on Friday night, I'd forgotten I've invited friends over tonight for a Pinochle game. And I promised homemade pizza for dinner. You can't play Pinochle while you're trying to pick crab out of the shell. Well, you CAN, but no one wants to be your partner. And you just have to throw the cards away after.

Crab dinner will have to wait till tomorrow. On the bright side, that gives me time to bake some sourdough bread to go with it. If I watch a Rice-a-Roni commercial, I can pretend I'm in San Francisco tomorrow night!!  Maybe I'll put on Don Giovanni and treat myself to the opera while I'm there...


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sunday is Bra Day. That cracks me up.

P.S. Don't forget the wine on San Fran night!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

maybe if I tell rich people that i do not like money then they will insist that I just have to try some of their money.Then they can drop a few duffle bags of hundred dollar bills off at my house. I do not know, maybe it would work. Me no know.


----------

